# Not quite bird of prey - Quail



## sarahnicolac (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys,
Me and the boyfiend are thinking of hatching and raising some quail.

However, knowing what we need and knowing how to raise them is something i want to research thoroughly beforehand.

Question is can anyone help in providing me the website for a good well informative website or book that would give me all i need.

Much Appreciated
Thanks


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd say get your hands on Keeping quail 4th edition by Katie Thear, great book and one that we provided alot of photos for


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you hoping to use them for eggs or are going to be pet quail? There's not much to their care really. My Uncle used to raised hundreds of them and sell the eggs to restaurants.


----------



## sarahnicolac (Feb 1, 2012)

*Quail*

I plan on hopefully having them as pets but the boyfriend is hoping for eggs from them. I'll get myself the book recommended thank you.


----------

